# Sponsoring A Show Dog



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> I just heard somebody tell me that their dog had a sponsor. I never heard of that before.
> 
> Is this common in the show world or even with golden retrievers?
> 
> ...


And I have to have writing down here to post.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, that makes sense. 

I was talking to two judges at our specialty, and they had told us they knew of a couple studs making six figures too. I often wonder if one of those dogs was owned by one of those judges.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> Ok, that makes sense.
> 
> I was talking to two judges at our specialty, and they had told us they knew of a couple studs making six figures too. I often wonder if one of those dogs was owned by one of those judges.


Well, I mean some of our popular sires will have/have had 100+ litters. Multiply that out by $1,500 or $2,000 and it is a hefty amount of cash (mere pocket change darlin', lol jk . I knew someone who had over 500 requests to breed to their dog! She turned down almost all of the though, just on the basis that no dog should be bred that much.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yep it's called a backer. Lots of your top specials have them. Not sure what's in it for the backer other than the pride of owning a top winning dog. And I'm sure, the eternal gratitude of the real owner!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Eowyn said:


> Well, I mean some of our popular sires will have/have had 100+ litters. Multiply that out by $1,500 or $2,000 and it is a hefty amount of cash (mere pocket change darlin', lol jk . I knew someone who had over 500 requests to breed to their dog! She turned down almost all of the though, just on the basis that no dog should be bred that much.


Wow, that really makes you think that if we are trying to improve our breed, the popular sire is not necessarily the best choice, no matter how great he is.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Yep it's called a backer. Lots of your top specials have them. Not sure what's in it for the backer other than the pride of owning a top winning dog. And I'm sure, the eternal gratitude of the real owner!


I googled it a little and boy do some of them put a lot of money into these dogs. I can't see most of them getting much of their investment back, so it must be more for entertainment or sportsmanship and bragging rights. Must be nice to be rich!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Now accepting applications for anyone wanting to be a backer for an obedience dog. :wavey:


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

It was explained to me that a backer usually does get a return on investment in the form of part ownership of the dog or getting litters back. I imagine it must be a "shark tank" type of scenario.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The backer usually gets first pick of two litters and a percentage of puppy sales from a bitch, and a percentage of stud fees from the dog. Not always. Sometimes the owner pays entry fees and the backer the handler bills etc. With a top winning dog going group 1 and BIS regularly, the bills can be 8k a month in some breeds as the handlers have a bonus scale for winning. Most even top goldens dont win the sporting group/ BIS that often, but still the bills are big. It is outside the reach of most of us even with a competitive dog. Goldens do well when they are great dogs actually owned by top handlers. One thing that is overlooked is that is the dog isnt up to snuff, no amount of money or backing will convince a great handler to take it. When you get to that level, it is a little like Dance Moms but with dogs (will Maddie get the solo or Chloe? ) in the sense that the handlers might have the # s golden, the #2 lab, and the # 1 cattle dog or whatever, and who they take into the group is really important to each owner. Some handlers will sign a contract saying the owner cannot take the dog home without 90 days notice but in return they will keep the dog in the top ten etc, but others just refuse to guarentee results lol. It is a very complex world. An experienced backer can be an asset to a new owner. Like co owning, I personally seek to keep my dogs owned only by me bc they are my pets first and foremost and family members.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito has an unofficial sponsor for dock diving events--- Tito's Handmade Vodka, Austin, TX. They sent me 2 leashes for him to proudly wear to the events!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> The backer usually gets first pick of two litters and a percentage of puppy sales from a bitch, and a percentage of stud fees from the dog. Not always. Sometimes the owner pays entry fees and the backer the handler bills etc. With a top winning dog going group 1 and BIS regularly, the bills can be 8k a month in some breeds as the handlers have a bonus scale for winning. Most even top goldens dont win the sporting group/ BIS that often, but still the bills are big. It is outside the reach of most of us even with a competitive dog. Goldens do well when they are great dogs actually owned by top handlers. One thing that is overlooked is that is the dog isnt up to snuff, no amount of money or backing will convince a great handler to take it. When you get to that level, it is a little like Dance Moms but with dogs (will Maddie get the solo or Chloe? ) in the sense that the handlers might have the # s golden, the #2 lab, and the # 1 cattle dog or whatever, and who they take into the group is really important to each owner. Some handlers will sign a contract saying the owner cannot take the dog home without 90 days notice but in return they will keep the dog in the top ten etc, but others just refuse to guarentee results lol. It is a very complex world. An experienced backer can be an asset to a new owner. Like co owning, I personally seek to keep my dogs owned only by me bc they are my pets first and foremost and family members.


A friend of mine had hired a handler for the first time, and the dog got his first major, all the way up to going for Best In Show. He said it was so nerve wrecking, he did not expect his dog to do that well, and with each win, he could not enjoy it, because he was to worried about if he had enough money in his checking account to cover all the additional fees.


----------

